# Hpi elements?



## veloso (Aug 2, 2010)

How many Elements I will get for the following HPI:

  1. Pt comes as walk-in to address new c/o insomnia for past 2-3 wks ... + freq nightmares ... . 

2. Pt is easily DOE with freq SOB ... this has been going on a "long time" .... no N?V/D or CP 's though ...

Thanks again this Forum helps me a lot.


----------



## Sandy Stevens (Aug 2, 2010)

Number of elements in the HPI examples:

Example 1. If insomnia is the CC, then HPI is: Duration = 2-3 wks; 
               Timing = frequent; Assoc s/s = nightmares 

Example 2. Assuming reason for visit is separately documented, the HPI
               is: Timing = upon exertion; Assoc s/s = SOB; Duration = "long 
               time"  ---------  
               The "no N/V/D or CP 's though ...", sounds like typical elicited 
               system inventory Q&A, with positive responses or pertinent 
               negatives, and in this case are 2 systems


----------



## veloso (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes,you're right these are two different encounters,thanks a lot Sandra I thought I could count the CC as one element automatically.


----------

